# Alternative zu Industriegigant 2



## annon11 (30. Juni 2008)

Hi

Ich finde,dass Industriegigant 2 immer noch eins der besten Simulationen ist,leider läuft es nur noch auf alten Kisten.Aber das Spielsystem hat mich einfach fasziniert,immer mehr Geld machen,Abläufe perfektionieren,mehr Waren produzieren,transportieren und verkaufen.

Welches Spiel bietet ähnliche Ansätze?Transportgigant?Oder ist man da nur mit Transportmittel beschäftigt?


----------



## Boesor (30. Juni 2008)

annon11 am 30.06.2008 18:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Welches Spiel bietet ähnliche Ansätze?Transportgigant?Oder ist man da nur mit Transportmittel beschäftigt?



Beim Transportgigant ist man in der tat "nur" mit den transportmitteln beschäftigt.
Dies ist aber vielleicht für dich auch schon interessant. Es gibt viele ziemlich gut nachgebaute Originaltransportmittel von 1850 - 2000
Und wenn man eine große Karte, z.B. Zentraleuropa, wählt, hat man auch ganz gut was zu tun, da man bei vielen Fabriken sowohl etwas anliefert, wie auch das Endprodukt weitertransportiert.

Ich kann nur sagen, mir gefällts, ich spiele es auch gerade wieder.


----------



## generaldirektor (2. Juli 2008)

annon11 am 30.06.2008 18:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Welches Spiel bietet ähnliche Ansätze?



Die "Klassiker": Patrizier II, Port Royale II

Und ich warte noch auf ein Fortsetzung von: Transport Tycoon (Deluxe).

Alles Spiele, die ich von der "wirtschaftlichen" Seite besser finde als Industriegigant II.
Dazu gibt es noch: Die Gilde. (Gilde II kenne ich nicht).

Oder wenn es in der Neuzeit spielen soll: Capitalism II (hatte ich mir für ein paar Euronen beim bekannten elektronischen Auktionshaus im Internet ersteigert). Das Spiel war mir aber viel zu kompliziert und so ruht es nun im Schrank.


----------



## AurionKratos (2. Juli 2008)

annon11 am 30.06.2008 18:16 schrieb:
			
		

> leider läuft es nur noch auf alten Kisten.



Also bei mir läuft es Anstandslos. Habe sogar Vista x64 drauf.


----------



## Goddess (2. Juli 2008)

annon11 am 30.06.2008 18:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Welches Spiel bietet ähnliche Ansätze?Transportgigant?Oder ist man da nur mit Transportmittel beschäftigt?


Ports of Call könnte dir gefallen, nicht der aktuellste Teil, der ist leider eine Enttäuschung in jeder Hinsicht, aber die alten. Capitalism 1 oder 2 oder der Planer gehen auch in eine ähnliche Richtung wie Industriegigant. Auf youtube.com habe ich ein Video zu Capitalism 1 gefunden. *click* Und hier ist ein Link zur 50MB grossen Demo von Capitalism 2. *click*


----------



## corel (3. Juli 2008)

annon11 am 30.06.2008 18:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> Ich finde,dass Industriegigant 2 immer noch eins der besten Simulationen ist,leider läuft es nur noch auf alten Kisten.Aber das Spielsystem hat mich einfach fasziniert,immer mehr Geld machen,Abläufe perfektionieren,mehr Waren produzieren,transportieren und verkaufen.
> 
> Welches Spiel bietet ähnliche Ansätze?Transportgigant?Oder ist man da nur mit Transportmittel beschäftigt?




Industrie Gegant war schon echt cool! Hab ich auch immer noch zuhause samt Erweiterung.
Den Transport Gigant fand ich nicht so toll. Hab ihn zwar auch noch aber wird nicht mehr gespielt. Der hatte einfach zu viele Bug's. Dauernd ist er Abgestürtzt!

ES WIRD MAL ZEIT FÜR WAS NEUES! Aber wie schon in meinem Thraed unter Strategie
wird unser Genere eben sehr vernachlässigt


----------



## cbw249 (3. Juli 2008)

wie gesagt es gibt noch Port Royal 1&2 und Patrizier 1&2 diese laufen auf fast allen systemen.


----------



## Doenerfan (29. Juli 2008)

Hey,
kennt wer eine Alternative zu Sim City 4? Habe es schon zuviel gezockt.

Grüße


----------



## Actionhero2300 (31. Juli 2008)

Doenerfan am 29.07.2008 18:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey,
> kennt wer eine Alternative zu Sim City 4? Habe es schon zuviel gezockt.
> 
> Grüße


Vielleicht City Life?


----------



## annon11 (2. September 2008)

cbw249 am 03.07.2008 16:51 schrieb:
			
		

> wie gesagt es gibt noch Port Royal 1&2 und Patrizier 1&2 diese laufen auf fast allen systemen.



Also die gefallen mir irgendwie überhaupt nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. September 2008)

generaldirektor am 02.07.2008 15:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich warte noch auf ein Fortsetzung von: Transport Tycoon (Deluxe).



es gibt mitlerweile ein paar open source portierungen mit erweitertem funktionsumfang.

aber imho ist schon das original ein viel zu großes risiko für meine spärliche freizeit


----------



## elefant63 (9. November 2008)

"Also bei mir läuft es Anstandslos. Habe sogar Vista x64 drauf."

Hallo AurionKratos
schön, dass es bei Dir so gut läuft. 
Ich habe einen 77jährigen (ja, richtig gelesen!) Power-user vom Industriegigant 2 als Vater, bei dem es auf den "neuen" Kisten nicht so gut läuft. 
Wenn das Spiel 1-2 Tage durchgelaufen ist, dann fängt das Bild an zu wackeln. 
Hin und wieder hat er auch schon mal die command.com mit dem Spiel zerschossen. 
Hast Du oder einer oder eine hier aus dem Forum eine Ahnung was man da machen kann? Ein neuer Computer scheint nicht die richtige Lösung zu sein.


----------



## Kreon (9. November 2008)

AurionKratos am 02.07.2008 15:22 schrieb:
			
		

> annon11 am 30.06.2008 18:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bei mir scheint sich der IG2 nicht mit den neuen Nvidia Grakas zu vertragen, welche Karte hast du denn drin?


----------



## elefant63 (10. November 2008)

bei mir scheint sich der IG2 nicht mit den neuen Nvidia Grakas zu vertragen, welche Karte hast du denn drin? [/quote]

Danke für die Rückmeldung!!

Das mit der Grafikkarte könnte die Lösung sein. 
Es ist aber nicht mein Computer, sondern er steht in einer anderen Stadt. Ich organisiere die Daten und melde mich wieder.


----------



## davidstars (10. November 2008)

City Life, Sim City 4, Hotel Gigant 2, RCT 3!


----------



## elefant63 (16. November 2008)

elefant63 am 10.11.2008 05:05 schrieb:
			
		

> bei mir scheint sich der IG2 nicht mit den neuen Nvidia Grakas zu vertragen, welche Karte hast du denn drin?



Danke für die Rückmeldung!!

Die Graka ist eine Radeon X1650 Pro mit 512 MB. 

Es fängt an zu ruckeln bei einer Anzahl von 232 Schiffen und 305 Zügen und 13 Jahren Spiel. 

Hast Du eine Idee, was das sein könnte?


----------



## Kreon (16. November 2008)

elefant63 am 16.11.2008 17:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die Rückmeldung!!
> 
> Die Graka ist eine Radeon X1650 Pro mit 512 MB.
> 
> ...




Das scheint die Theorie zu bestätigen. IG2 und neuere GraKas scheinen sich nicht zu vertragen. Deshalb läuft es bei mir nicht mehr.

Aber 232 Schiffe und 305 Züge sind schon ne Menge. Wüsste nicht, dass ich je auf solch eine Menge gekommen wäre, hab allerdings auch nur die Missionen gespielt (bis auf die letzte auf schwer, da häng ich immer noch dran).


----------

